
PL/0 – Simple Subset of Pascal for Teaching Compiler Writing - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PL/0
======
peter_d_sherman
>"PL/0 is a programming language, intended as an educational programming
language, that is similar to but much simpler than Pascal, a general-purpose
programming language. It serves as an example of how to construct a compiler."

One potential source code version of PL/0:

[http://pascal.hansotten.com/niklaus-
wirth/pl0/](http://pascal.hansotten.com/niklaus-wirth/pl0/)

Two comments:

1) Look at how small the EBNF is (on the Wikipedia page).

2) Look at how small the actual compiler source is (on the second link,
above).

